# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Helse pijnen na kiezen laten trekken

## Sjevvie

Goedemorgen, heb een week geleden 2 kiezen laten trekken ( geen verstandskiezen) de ene kies was er zo uit, maar met de andere waren ze een uur bezig, daarop volgde met 1 kies een vreselijke pijn, gistreren terug geweest naar chirurg, die heeft het zonder verdoving  :Frown:  opengesneden en een heleboel splinters verwijderd, het ligt nu open en moet zelf spoelen met een zoutoplossing, alleen de pijn is nog steeds niet weg, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee, hoe lang dit kan duren  :EEK!: , wordt er nu een beetje bang van

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Sjevvie,

Vervelend dat het trekken niet goed ging en je terug moest komen en nu nog zoveel pijn hebt!  :Frown: 
Toen ik klein was hebben ze een melkkies bij mij getrokken en daar ben ik een week echt heel ziek van geweest en 3 a 4 jaar geleden hebben ze bij mij mijn verstandskiezen getrokken, aan de ene kent had ik nergens last van en aan de andere kant had ik een dag of 4 echt veel pijn...ik moest ook die zoutoplossing gebruiken om de wond schoon te houden en dat ervaarde ik nog het meest als akelig...
Het kan zijn dat je door de splinters een ontsteking hebt gekregen en dat het daarom zoveel pijn doet. De zoutoplossing is er in elk geval voor om infecties tegen te gaan en de wond schoon te maken en te houden! Heb je verder ook een pijnstiller meegekregen? Mijn tandart zei destijds dat ik een paracetamol of ibuprofen kon innemen als het teveel pijn deed en dat ik terug moest komen als ik langer als een week helse pijn bleef houden.
Als mijn paps thuiskomt zal ik hem ook even vragen of hij nog iets weet, want die is tandtechnieker (maakt kronen, omplantaten en bruggen).
In elk geval heel veel sterkte en beterschap!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sjevvie

Hoi Luuss,

Bedankt voor je lieve berichtje  :Smile:  Ik heb heel veel ibuprofen meegekregen en paracetamol met codeine, waar je ook zo suf als een kippetje van wordt  :EEK!: 
Ben benieuwd of je vader nog tips heb :Smile: 
Nogmaals thanx voor je leuke reaktie

----------


## saartjevz

Hier ook een tip van mondhygienist... Ga spoelen (max 2 weken) met Corsodyl. Dit is bij de apotheek of een goede drogist vrij verkrijgbaar en zal je meer helpen dan een zoutoplossing. Je hebt zo te horen een ontstoken wond en deze bacterien zijn echte kwajongens. De wond stinkt dan meestal ook en ziet er een beetje grijzig uit. De bacterien zullen sneller verdwijnen met dit spoelmiddel.
Ga s'nachts ook op een hoog kussen liggen (hoofd hoger dan hart).Dat voorkomt kloppend gevoel.

Succes!

Ps het moet na een week echt over zijn of minder worden, anders terug naar kaakchirurg. Hij schrijft mogelijk een antibioticakuur voor.

----------


## Sjevvie

Hallo,

Ik ben afgelopen maandag weer teruggeweest naar de chirurg, alles is weer opengesneden en moet nu ook met waterstofperoxide spoelen.
Ik heb gevraagd of ik een antibiotica kuur kan krijgen, maar dit vind ze niet nodig omdat de wond toch al open is, dusssssssss
We spoelen maar door en 15 maart moet ik weer terug komen.
Maar ik zal zo even dat corsodyl gaan halen,
Dank je voor je berichtje  :Smile:

----------

